# Sigismund?



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Is there any fluff out there floating around detailing Sigismund's fate? We know what he did during the Siege. He was Dorn's chosen and later became Emperor's Champion. Later, after the Codex was written, he became the first High Marshall of the Black Templars. Now, after this point nothing else is mentioned about him. It's never mentioned that he fell in battle or anything. 

I'm just wondering because to me, Sigismund seems like a character that may return, his words are some of the most famous in the 40k setting. We pretty much see them time and time again in the beginning of every novel we open. " In the far future there will be only war".

EDIT: Noticed I posted in the wrong forum. Could a mod move this to the Fluff section. If I'm able to do that, could someone tell me how. Sorry about that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I imagine as with all the first Commanders who led the the new Chapters he eventually fell in battle, to be replaced as High Marshal- whilst I hope it was a suitably heroic death I imagine it was an end nonetheless.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Hopefully we'll get some future novels with him in it. Preferably after he took up the mantle of High Marshall.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

X FiftY 1ne said:


> Hopefully we'll get some future novels with him in it. Preferably after he took up the mantle of High Marshall.


Kinda like the books ADB will write about Abanddons rise within the Black Legion, we will see Sigimsund rise withing the Black Templars. :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Kinda like the books ADB will write about Abanddons rise within the Black Legion, we will see Sigimsund rise withing the Black Templars. :biggrin:


I don't think we'll see him rising within the Black Templars considering he starts off as their first Chapter Master/High Marshal


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I don't think we'll see him rising within the Black Templars considering he starts off as their first Chapter Master/High Marshal


Well you know what I meant.  :biggrin:


----------

